# Bad smells



## Sticky (Jun 20, 2013)

The cloth leaves and flowers I glued into my mantids house smell very bad, even after washing with any soap. I tried bleaching and putting a box of baking soda in it like you do the fridge. Nothing!

Please help! Thanks.


----------



## patrickfraser (Jun 20, 2013)

Switch out the stinky leaves.


----------



## agent A (Jun 20, 2013)

go to acmoore or joanne fabrics and get some fake vine stuff

also, put hot glue over cut ends so the wire inside doesn't rust from moisture


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 20, 2013)

They should never smell if using bleach, something is wrong here, give info on what u did, maybe they smell once back in enclosure?


----------



## jrh3 (Jun 20, 2013)

yeah bleach will kill everything.


----------



## ScienceGirl (Jun 21, 2013)

Sounds like something went wrong. . .

Best bet would be to start over with fresh fake leaves from a reputable source.


----------



## mtolosa (Jun 22, 2013)

Being summertime, I just grab fresh leaves/branches from bushes outside every week or so for the enclosures. Free and not stinky!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 22, 2013)

I do so too!


----------

